# Trouble Waking Up // Heavy Sleeper



## whitetrashwarmblood (Aug 24, 2008)

I'm a very heavy sleeper, and I'm having trouble with my alarm clock. Apparently, when the alarm goes off at 8:00 each morning, I'll get up & walk over to the other side of the room, turn it off, walk back to bed, and go back to sleep. I have no idea that I'm doing this, I guess it's a form of sleep walking?? My mom told me that I'll do that. She also said that when she tries to wake me up by talking to me, I'll talk back to her but as soon as she leaves I'll fall back to sleep. I have absolutely no idea that I'm doing that, but she swears that I'm talking back. She evens gets mad at me because she'll think I'm lying, but I tell her that I don't even know what I was saying.
Got any ideas to wake me up right away, and keep me awake? I'm tired of getting up late for work! :shock::?


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

You may have a sleeping disorder or a chemical imbalance (thyroid, minerals, etc.) -- have you mentioned this to your doctor?


----------



## TralissaAndalusians (Sep 7, 2007)

*Hmm, ice cubes or water usually work.*

*Nah, I used to be like that when I was in school/college.*

*But I guess it was mainly because I was plain lazy and didn't want to get up, I'd turn my alarm off and go back to sleep, then my mum would call me and come in my room and I'd fall back asleep, but I'd tell her I'm up and doze off.*

*And now, I'm up past 5:00AM usually every night because I can't sleep, so I stay online, and go to bed just as I'm about to doze off.*

*But I am such a light sleeper now that when I hear a creak or any tiny tap, I'm up.*

*And I wake up in the morning when my mum call's me.*

*I don't know what happened there.*

*It could also be because I have changed my eating habits, where as back then in school/college, I was eating junk.*

*Oh, and when I was living in the stable for 6 months, I'd be in bed till 3:00PM and nothing could wake me.*

*Weird though that you don't know what you are doing, I don't know what that is, but yeah, like northernmama said, talk to your doctor about it, get some advice.*​


----------



## wanderlust (Nov 18, 2008)

put multiple alarms in your room, to go off 2 to 5 minutes apart. Put them all over the place. I'd also see about talking to your doctor.


----------



## whitetrashwarmblood (Aug 24, 2008)

alright, back to the doctor!


----------



## hotreddun (Jun 27, 2008)

Go to bed earlier. No junk food or sugar after lunch time. No TV, computers, anything with a bright screen after 6 pm. No exercise (except sex) 2 hours before bed time. I'm a notoriously light sleeper. I haven't slept with an alarm clock in over a decade. I just get up on time...7 to 8ish. But I do go to bed no later then 10 every night...even weekends.:shock:


----------



## whitetrashwarmblood (Aug 24, 2008)

hotreddun said:


> Go to bed earlier. No junk food or sugar after lunch time. No TV, computers, anything with a bright screen after 6 pm. No exercise (except sex) 2 hours before bed time. I'm a notoriously light sleeper. I haven't slept with an alarm clock in over a decade. I just get up on time...7 to 8ish. But I do go to bed no later then 10 every night...even weekends.:shock:



Yea, i think that's what I'm gonna have to do. 
On nights where I know I'm doing something fun or exciting the next day I can wake up at 5am sharp, no alarm clock. School mornings... an entirely different story. :lol:


----------



## Jehanzeb (Nov 2, 2008)

I use to sleep 13 hours during University times and I know your feeling however what I did was, I bought this :

*Sonic Bomb Alarm Clock*​ 








That's right. It is a bomb! It can awake a dead!

Try it and find it out. Infact one of the reviewer has said this:



> _Its a running joke that I can sleep through anything. I've been known to sleep through fire alarms, burglar alarms and normally in a morning I sleep through approximately 5 alarm clocks._
> _Lets just say, I'm a deep sleeper and it often makes me late for work._
> _This alarm works wonders. Its pretty loud (especially if you aim the speaker at you rather than the clock bit) and the vibration is amazing. I've not slept in once since owning this and actually have time for breakfast now._
> _Seriously, it would be very very difficult to sleep through this. Highly recommended._



Here is the link to this clock.


Play.com (UK) : Sonic Bomb Alarm Clock : Gadgets - Free Delivery


Hope this helps


Regards


​


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

Finally something I know about!!!!
With me, like my colour blindness, sleeping deeply is something I have inherited from my Dad. I grew up in the pacific with between 4-9 cyclones a year the strongest being a category 4 that we rode the cargo ship in on (no we werent boat people!!) and mum would be out of bed at the slightest gust where me a dad would refuse to get out of bed for anything less than a category 3. I speak 3 langueges (sp?) in my sleep (English, Tongan and a touch of chinese) and sleep walk if I have been doing something very energetic late at night i.e school musical where I wasnt in bed until past midnight and practically buzzing from adrenalin. Two nights of three that the musical ran I sleep walked, one involving where I thought I was preparing from the closing number, on stage with my mates and as part of it we all had to crouch down. Suddenly I realise there is a bed in the middle of the stage hence the fact that crouching down and not toppling over was very hard so I turn to my mate David and hiss that there is a bed in the middle of the stage and that it shouldnt be here, infact there isnt even a bed in the musical only to be told to go with it!! How the heck do you go with a bed when you've got to sing and dance?!!!?
The second night I actually got out of bed and found myself (or so I thought) alone in the town hall where we were doing the musical and it was pitch black so I sit down and think about what I'm going to do only to find that my wardrobe was on stage!! Again another prop that didnt belong!! I woke up when I tried to move it off stage before the directors came and got cranky.
But heres the thing. Unless I sleep walk I am not affected but only a bit worried coz my dad had a heart condition and slept so deeply he didnt wake up.........

P.S I want that sonic alarm clock that is sooooooo coooool!!


----------



## peanut (Apr 28, 2008)

i have to put my alarm clock in the kitchen so i have to get up and walk there and turm it off,if its near my bed i dont ever remember turning it off.
so by the time i turn it off,daylight has hit my eyes and im completely awake. lol


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

whitetrashwarmblood said:


> Yea, i think that's what I'm gonna have to do.
> On nights where I know I'm doing something fun or exciting the next day I can wake up at 5am sharp, no alarm clock. School mornings... an entirely different story. :lol:


Go to the doctor. I have a sleep disorder and am like this. It's better if I put the alarm clock across the room but I've been known to turn it off. Heck, I've been known to throw away things (like wrist braces I used to wear) in my sleep 'cause they irritated me. 

I'd ask for a sleep study with MSLT (nap test). I take stimulants to keep me awake. Even so, if something exciting is happening I do wake up. I'm not terribly functional but I wake up. I have no memory of not being tired (even on a lot of stimulants).

Anyway, please see your doctor.


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

I've exactly same problem if I've (a) day(s) off. If I've school/workday/I know I have to go somewhere I can wake up. So as to me, I think it's lack of self-discipline :wink:.

Still, sounds that you really have problems with awakening so I second that you could meet your doctor. When waiting this, do you have tried to hide your alarm clock in the evening? Maybe it if you have to do something before you can turn the alarm off helps you keep a little more awake.


----------

